
IRA in Ghana: Double Deceit - potench
https://www.graphika.com/reports/ira-in-ghana-double-deceit/
======
vs2
For a moment I was wondering that the Irish Republican Army was doing in Ghana
! It should say RIRA not IRA

~~~
Fordec
Even still...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Irish_Republican_Army](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Irish_Republican_Army)

~~~
perl4ever
Splitters!

------
emayljames
I don't what is worse, the Russophobia, the bad choice of acronym (Irish
Republican Army is what most poeple attribute to IRA), or the flat out
ignorance to other countries doing the same operations (Israeli groups,
British groups -remember a company called Cambridge Analytica).

~~~
KarlKemp
Find those British and Israeli groups and publish a report about them. As for
Cambridge Anal: it went down quite spectacularly, so in as far as you’re
complaining about unequal treatment, I can’t quite follow.

(And, by the way, it’s the Russians that called it the “Internet Research
Agency”)

